# Loss of hearing.



## Milzy (6 Nov 2017)

I had an ear infection for a few weeks. Although the pain has gone now, it’s working at 50% It looks clean inside. Also have severe tinnitus in that ear. Will it go back to normal or is it permanently damaged? 
Hard to get in doctors around here and a C.Cer must have had a similar experience?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Nov 2017)

Not sure exactly what you mean here...............
"hard to get in doctors around here"..............
have you been to the doctors yet?.......if not how do you know that a) its working at 50% and b) it looks clean inside ?
When my son was a young kid we took him to the doctors as he had an ear infection. Doctor didn't pick things up.............ended up in hospital and totally lost the hearing in one ear.
So.................
don't mess around. If you have an ear infection get to the doctors and get it sorted out.


----------



## vickster (6 Nov 2017)

Book an emergency appointment. As above, don’t mess around with your ears


----------



## green1 (6 Nov 2017)

I had a ear infection 6 or 7 years ago and have tinnitus ever since. Medical advice I got was useless. Basically told unlucky nothing to do, come back if you want a noise genetator


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Book an emergency appointment. As above, don’t mess around with your ears






When Mrs P had an ear infection the Gp advised the only thing you poke in your ear is your elbow.
In other words DONT push any thing in your ear other than drops.


----------



## iluvmybike (7 Nov 2017)

Tinnitus can have many causes - some physical some neural - but if it is unbearable then it would be worthwhile exploring with your doctor what that cause may be but there is no 'cure' afaik. You need to be insistent with your doctors surgery to get an appointment albeit takes a few days. An MRI scan would determine if it is something like otosclerosis which affects the tiny staple bone in the inner ear - but it will be a question of if the docs would do an MRI scan. I'm told the tinnitus is the hair cells in the cochlea being over-stimulated all the time hence the noise


----------



## FishFright (7 Nov 2017)

Another ear infection to tinnitus sufferer here and I've been told it's hear to stay. I'm currently awaiting for an appointment with the tinnitus clinic


----------



## Milzy (7 Nov 2017)

The thing is 8 years ago I had a bout of bad tinnitus. Had it all checked out and they recommended to learn to live with it. After a few years it went away. Had last 5 years trouble free now it’s back after the latest infection. Maybe fluid is trapped behind the ear drum. Got docs at 4pm.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2017)

Not too hard to get an appointment then


----------



## Milzy (7 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> Not too hard to get an appointment then


I had to say it was worse than it is. Ohh well.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Nov 2017)

I would imagine it depends on where the infection is/was. I had an epic infection in the outer ear to the point it distorted the entire side of my head.

I have never known pain like it. It burst like the episode of Red Dwarf where Lister had Space Mumps. The burst (more of an explosion really) happened on the day we found out we were expecting twins but all I really remember was that was the day my head burst. The full story needs a couple of beers to tell properly!

I have had no lasting damage or symptoms. You have done the right thing by going to the docs.


----------



## Milzy (7 Nov 2017)

Doc says I have a perforated ear drum but that doesn’t explain the hearing loss. Now been referred to the ENT out patients for further investigation. Quite worried now.
He said don’t let any water or anything get in your ear what ever you do. I wonder if it’s because of liquid has passed through the hole and became trapped. This creating un even pressure balance. The ear drum is suppose to heal on its own.
The physical symptoms are creating mental symptoms unfortunately.

Update to follow in a few weeks probably.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> Doc says I have a perforated ear drum but that doesn’t explain the hearing loss. Now been referred to the ENT out patients for further investigation. Quite worried now.
> He said don’t let any water or anything get in your ear what ever you do. I wonder if it’s because of liquid has passed through the hole and became trapped. This creating un even pressure balance. The ear drum is suppose to heal on its own.
> *The physical symptoms are creating mental symptoms unfortunately.*
> 
> Update to follow in a few weeks probably.



*Understandably.
*
Good luck at the ENT clinic and I hope they sort it.

Are you considering any help for the 'mental symptoms'? You probably should (don't take that as patronising).

GWS.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> Now been referred to the ENT out patients for further investigation.


Glad you getting treatment. Good luck. I hope you don't have to wait too long for a consult.


----------



## Milzy (7 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Understandably.
> *
> Good luck at the ENT clinic and I hope they sort it.
> 
> ...


No, it’s mainly just depressing and frustrating me.


----------



## Milzy (7 Nov 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Glad you getting treatment. Good luck. I hope you don't have to wait too long for a consult.


I’m not sure what they can do. I’m hoping that in time the drum will heal up and hearing will come back.


----------



## FishFright (7 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> No, it’s mainly just depressing and frustrating me.



I know how that feels , I'd just invested in some Hifi before my started ! I'm getting used to it but waking in the dead of night to a high pitched noise on one is isnt one of lifes great experiences. Is yours hissy or single tone ?


----------



## Milzy (7 Nov 2017)

FishFright said:


> I know how that feels , I'd just invested in some Hifi before my started ! I'm getting used to it but waking in the dead of night to a high pitched noise on one is isnt one of lifes great experiences. Is yours hissy or single tone ?


Single tone high pitched.


----------



## FishFright (7 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> Single tone high pitched.


Same as mine then


----------



## Milzy (7 Nov 2017)

FishFright said:


> Same as mine then


I’m working in a noisy industry which doesn’t help matters. I’m thinking of a career change.


----------



## Lonestar (8 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> I had an ear infection for a few weeks. Although the pain has gone now, it’s working at 50% It looks clean inside. Also have severe tinnitus in that ear. Will it go back to normal or is it permanently damaged?
> Hard to get in doctors around here and a C.Cer must have had a similar experience?



Re: Doctors...I know what you mean....although this happened to me over twenty years ago.I had a lump the size of a tennis ball come up on my neck...so I went round the doctors...Although i wasn't registered with a doctor at the time....Told me to come back next day...I asked to register as I had no doctor at the time but he wouldn't have it.I had no intention of going back so I didn't....He was very good though and as I was in a serious situation which ended up with regular trips to Barts in 1995 and almost 9 months off of work he let me register with his surgery after and the rest is history.I've actually registered again with a new doctor within the last ten years and it's been ok.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> I’m working in a noisy industry which doesn’t help matters. I’m thinking of a career change.


Ear defenders? If your working environment is noisy your employer is obligated to supply them.


----------



## byegad (8 Nov 2017)

I had a middle ear infection some 30 years ago. It blew my eardrum, which at the time was a good thing, as the specialist said had it gone the other way he'd have met me, unconscious, on the operating table. The blown eardrum eventually closed up, but ever since I've had tinnitus. Other than using the phone on my other ear it had little impact on my life, it went louder and softer every so often, but I basically ignored it!

Some 6 or 7 years ago the tinnitus got a lot louder and really affected my ability to hear the TV, conversation or much else, except the hiss. So after chasing back and forward to the ear clinic, using an in ear white noise generator and night-time bedside white noise generator so I could at least go to sleep, they did another hearing test and 'tried me' with a hearing aid. Suddenly the tinnitus reduced (It's still there but back to the earlier level.) I could hear the TV and my wife speaking to me,* and for the first time in ten years, out on my bike, I heard Skylarks! The latter reduced me to tears! 

My advice is to ignore** tinnitus that has been diagnosed and checked, unless it stops you hearing normally. If it does then seek help. My hearing aids boost sounds in the higher frequencies (I'm pretty much deaf above 4000Hz.***) and means I can hear what mu grandchildren say. 


* Everything has a down side!
** After diagnosis and if it's merely there rather than affecting your ability to hear. My bedside noise generator is and has been since day one, a boon to sleeping normally.
***Coincidentally, or not, my tinnitus hiss is at exactly 4000Hz. I suspect it's my ears trying to boost the input signal at the point where it gets no noise coming in!


----------



## gbb (8 Nov 2017)

Having worked in noisy environments for donkeys years i noticed ealier this year my tinnitus had got really bad, a permanant whistling. My hearing also went quite bad, struggling to hear like i used to. I went to the docs and got my ears syringed, the hearing improvement was almost instant...and it occured to me a little while later.....ooooh, my tinnitus is much less pronounced now.

Sadly my docs no longer do ear syringing, you have to jump through a few hoops now and get it done elsewhere, i don't know if thats true for all doctors surgeries.


----------



## Milzy (8 Nov 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Ear defenders? If your working environment is noisy your employer is obligated to supply them.


In the real world every day they hurt your ears and can give you infections. If it was only now and again then fine, but 8 hours a day. The best thing to do is get out of that environment.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> In the real world every day they hurt your ears and can give you infections. If it was only now and again then fine, but 8 hours a day. The best thing to do is get out of that environment.



A work related injury perhaps. Have you told them? Nothing to lose if you are considering changing jobs. Your employer should be referring you to an occupational health assessment.

I am completely deaf in my left ear. Lost my hearing about 5 years ago. Have had really bad tinnitus since as well in this ear and some in my right. Have been to docs and been referred to ENT specialists, lots of in depth hearing tests, have had MRIs as well. Otosclerosis apparently. Now have a hearing aid, one of the most powerful although the results are mixed. So don't wear it that often, mainly at work where I was and still 'have problems hearing colleagues and customers. I find it hard telling where sounds are coming from. Tinnitus can get very loud when I am tired, stressed or when trying to sleep. Has woke me up on a few occasions. The stapedectomy to fit an artificial stapes is a possibility but not convinced as a family member had it done and result was not good. They work up during the operation, it causes pain and slight loss of balance. So persevering for the moment as is. I wear ear defenders whenever I use noisy DIY tools now as I am so precious about the hearing in my right ear which is still about 65-70% ok. You need to see an ENT consultant. For me it took about 6 months for the process to get going, the MRI happened quite quickly, but I just saw an ENT Consultant after two years. So it's not a quick process!
HTH.


----------



## Milzy (8 Nov 2017)

User said:


> The good news is that perforated ear drums do tend to heal on their own. I've got a deviated septum and chronic rhinitis with associated eustachian tube dysfunction on the right side. Each time I get a cold I get an ear infection and, more often than not, a perforated ear drum is the result. They heal (although the last time I saw the ENT consultant he did suggest I might need a nose job and a patch on my right ear drum).
> 
> If you've had tinnitus in the past and it's gone away but come back with this issue, then it may actually be caused by a eustachian tube issue - which can create a tinnitus like effect. I get it now and then but it is transient (thank God!)
> 
> In all likelihood you'll end up with a fibre optic camera up your nose at the ENT clinic (it's not as bad as it sounds). Don't be surprised if they find issues with your nose, sinuses or eustachian tube. They're all linked and can impact each other.


I have a little sore patch up my nose that never seems to heal. In a smokey dirty job I have no choice but to pick big black bogies out of my nose.


----------



## gbb (8 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> I have a little sore patch up my nose that never seems to heal. In a smokey dirty job I have no choice but to pick big black bogies out of my nose.


Welding ?


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Nov 2017)

I've always heard high pitches noises in the background, don't know if it tinnitus or madness, or if everyone hears it. Never in the foreground though.

What's it like?


----------



## Milzy (8 Nov 2017)

gbb said:


> Welding ?


Possibly


----------



## Milzy (8 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I've always heard high pitches noises in the background, don't know if it tinnitus or madness, or if everyone hears it. Never in the foreground though.
> 
> What's it like?


It’s just a tone that never switches off. It makes you feel unwell


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Nov 2017)

I've never had an ear infection but in reply to the OP title I do suffer from hearing loss.

I was first diagnosed around 6 years ago when I was 38 with degenerative hearing loss, and told there is nothing that can be done to rectify it.

I put it down to working in hotels for the first 8 years of my working life, (discos and jukeboxes etc), and being a child of the Walkman generation. I use to wear mine all the time, even when I went to bed, it cost me a fortune in batteries when auto reverse was invented!

Anyhoo I was given a hearing aid for my right ear at that time, but I now have them for both ears. I also have slight tinnitis as well but not at a level that drives me to distraction.

My loss is in the higher frequencies and I struggle to filter background noise, in a restaurant for example converations would just be a mish mash of noise.

The aids help for the most part, but as I work with plant machinery I don't wear them for work because even though they're obviously tuned for my loss they still amplify everything which I would find too loud.

I've no direct experience of how private aids compare to mine as I couldn't afford them even I wanted them, but IMO the only reason to spend 1000's on something you can get from the NHS is vanity. An Uncle of mine bought a pair from Boots, which IIRC cost him in excess of £2k, and I know he had no end of trouble with them. Mine just work, sure they're not pretty but neither am I so that's OK


----------



## Milzy (11 Nov 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> I've never had an ear infection but in reply to the OP title I do suffer from hearing loss.
> 
> I was first diagnosed around 6 years ago when I was 38 with degenerative hearing loss, and told there is nothing that can be done to rectify it.
> 
> ...


I’d have to spend the cash. I’m not looking like Ben from Eastenders. I’m hoping the hole will repair fully on its own and things will return back to normal levels. Let’s see what they find.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> I’d have to spend the cash. I’m not looking like Ben from Eastenders. I’m hoping the hole will repair fully on its own and things will return back to normal levels. Let’s see what they find.


Don't know how you are fixed financially or how you feel about it nor what your local NHS waiting times are like but I have waited 8-16 weeks for appointments on the NHS it might be worth looking at a Private ENT even in London you are looking at £200-250 for 30 mins it could escalate by £150 200 @IF they stick something up your nose. They can give you GP instruction on a prescription etc. You would probably get seen in 24 hours of contacting them depending on what days they work. You don't even need a letter from your GP referring you, you can self refer.


----------



## vickster (11 Nov 2017)

In my experience, private Consultants won’t take a self referral even if self paying? Get a GP referral, if anything it could save you money on any applicable tests that you’ve had done before 

Maybe in Harley Street


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Nov 2017)

vickster said:


> In my experience, private Consultants won’t take a self referral even if self paying? Get a GP referral, if anything it could save you money on any applicable tests that you’ve had done before
> 
> Maybe in Harley Street


I have never had a problem with it, in fact they always ask if its a self referral or GP. Sounds like I am always there but I have had a few over the last 30 months, unfortunately.


----------



## iluvmybike (11 Nov 2017)

I have just used a private company called UK Hearing Care (got them through the AgeUK website). The audiologist comes to your home and carries out a very thorough set of tests. I was shown to have an impairment of the high frequency levels of hearing - I was getting unable to hear conversations if there was a lot of background noise eg in a pub or cafe and this was getting very, very frustrating and I hate havinbg to say 'sorry what did you just say' all the time. I was able to purchase the latest technology in hearing aids (NHS tends to be 'one size fits all' and not the latest stuff) to suit my particular needs. Ok it wasn't cheap but hearing like sight is so important to me and I was prepared to spend my money. And yes cosmetically I wanted something discreet too - which it is, very much so my hubby can never tell if I am wearing it. I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting that. I was not prepared to wait to a) see the GP and then b) months & months for a referral just for the testing to be carried out. I had an appointment within a week privately and the aid was ready within 2 weeks


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Nov 2017)

There's certainly nothing wrong with spending loads of money on private hearing aids, as long as you have it and are happy to do so.

I simply don't have that sort of money available so it's an easy decision for me.


----------

